# potassium sorbate?



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Good job reding the label; you're correct. It may pose a problem. If the sorbate (cider) is diluted enough it may let fermentation start, but I'd keep looking. There are a good number of apple juices or ciders out there without preservatives... I think someone recently posted Motts? In a town your size SOMEONE has a sorbate-free cider; all the chains here carry something that'd work. But then I live in Boulder county CO where "chemicals" are considered tangible evidince of evil  .


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Pasturized store bought cider works if you don't have access to fresh juices.


----------



## dorado (Jul 12, 2004)

Ben... are you saying I can have a good results with apple juice as well as apple cider?

Aspera.... have you used pasteurized cider that contains sorbate also or just pasteurized? 

I will look a little harder for some that has no sorbate. Thanks for your replys!!


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Hello Dale (took me a while when I saw yor location).

Commercial cider gave me a headache enough to think I was having a stroke! 

I made an award winning cyser using frozen concentrate apple juice as about half the fermentable sugar.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

I have fermented with both pasteurized and sorbated cider. I was not happy with the sorbate treated stuff, but pastuerization does not affect the flavor much. 

BTW Wyeast Sweet mead has zero tolerance for sulfite residues as I found out last week. I had to repitch with Narbonne. I hope that it tastes OK!


----------

